# "Arrow Slick" arrow lube field test"



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

My good friend, Wayne, and I field tested the newest arrow lubricant called "Arrow Slick".

I will explain the setup, tests and outcome for your reading enjoyment.


TARGETS:

We used 4 different targets, one being an old McKenzie Bedded buck, and two old Rineharts'. (wolf and raccoon). Our 4th was a block target.
The McKenzie was so old it was like a brick. I never used it because after shooting my Equalizer at it I could barely pull my arrows from it. I'd have to fight (Both hands, my foot and the tool) until I almost popped a vein. It was welding the arrows into itself and after pulling leaving foam material on the them.
We figured this to be a massive challenge for the new product. A challenge WAY beyond what we ever see at the range.



EQUIPMENT:

We used two bows. They were configured at much different settings.

1.) Bowtech Destroyer 340, 30.5" draw, 60 lbs shooting GT black XT Hunters, 410 grains at 282fps, 77KE.
2.) Bowtech Equalizer Speed, 26.5" draw, 53 lbs GT black XT Hunters, 320 grains at 268 fps, 52KE.


ARROW PREPARATION:

For each bow we left three arrows un-coated.
We cleaned three shafts for each bow, from the tip to the label using White Gas. (Coleman fuel) We used this because unlike denatured alcohol or acetone it leaves no residue. (we use this for fletching too)
After the arrows dried we applied the Arrow Slick product with the foam squeegee supplied. We then used a hair drier to dry them.
We finished by buffing them with a clean t-shirt.
We coated them again and dried and buffed.



AFTER APPLICATION OBSERVATIONS:

The arrows felt exactly like new. They felt like they had nothing on them at all. No slick surface or slimy lube to get on everything.



TEST:

I shot Bow #2 with an arrow that was un-coated at the bedded buck from 10 yards. 
It was completely stuck and I could not pull it out by hand. It took an arrow pulling tool and a BOAT LOAD of force to extract it. I had to actually put my foot against the target and pull like a tug-of-war. It was like it had been permanently glued in.

I then shot a coated arrow using bow #2 again, from the same distance at the buck. 
I was able to pull this arrow WITHOUT USING THE PULLER TOOL. It came out easy by one hand. (To my delight) There was no slipping of my hand on the shaft like the other products cause.

We had the same results out of the other three targets from bow #2. I used the same arrow all the time too. On all four I was able to pull easily without the tool.

Then Wayne took out Bow #1 which he uses to kill engine blocks. (it develops that much KE) The problem with Ford 460 blocks is after cooking they are kinda hard on the teeth.
We were fearful of shooting the bedded buck from his bow with an un-coated arrow so we omitted the un-coated challenge here. We didn't feel like carving a second turkey for the week.

Wayne shot the bedded buck with the Coated heavy arrow from the same distance. He walked up and pulled it with ONE HAND! It had penetrated the target 3" further than mine!
He performed the experiment on the others three too. 
The other three when shot with an untreated arrow made for a tug-of-war. Using the coated one, it was about 60 percent easier to pull.



RESULTS:

THIS STUFF REALLY WORKS!! TRULY it does. I'm amazed and sold.

The old bedded buck was unusable before we coated the arrows. Now I can shoot the daylights out of it.
The product documentation claims 50 shots before reapplying. With 5 arrows in the quiver I can spend two full days or more at the range.
The other products make a mess, leave slippery funk on everything and work for one or two shots only. I shot ten times into the targets using the same arrow and they pulled easy every time. 
The product called "Scorpion Venom" seems to me to be nothing more than "Personal Lubricant". I will not try what's left of that bottle on my arrows or my Jewels. (Sorry ladies but I'm not talking about Mathews fine Bow here, -it's a guy thing)

We were using the oldest, toughest and hardest foam targets around and Arrow Slick worked fabulously. 
My rubber arrow pulling tool may never see use again.

Support products like this, it was designed by an American. Made in America and it works!

Bill


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

??? Newest? I thought it had been out for a while now.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Only been out for about a year Sonny. I read about this Arrow Slick about 6 months ago on this site.
They do not advertise, no marketing. No pro-shop in my Southern California knows about it. Seems no one knows about it except those here at AT.

I have been looking for something that actually works. I've tried everything on the market.

Now that I'm getting 300 fps out of my 3-D arrows I'm starting to have issues pulling them. At 240FPS there is a huge difference in penetration and energy transfer.

This used Bedded Buck I obtained was the main reason I forked out a few more bucks to try this stuff.

WOW!! Is all I can say.

Bill


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the review i will be trying ARROW SLICK this year thanks


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The only thing is the cost. A bit much if you don't need it all that much. This product was run around the block, use, cost and no cost bars of soap. I guess it all depends upon how good a good product is and not needing it. I mean, if the clubs you shoot at have Rineharts and the newer McKenzie replacement centers you don't need Arrow Slick. On the national circuit for ASA there's a lot of the newer replacement centers and damned hot almost throughout the shooting year. Then the IBO is going Rinehart. 
And I contacted a sponsored shooter who sponsor deals with Arrow Slick and he didn't know about the product. The only other person I know that has tried Arrow Slick and reviewed it here I believe was Daniel Boone.
Personally, I have Kelly's and Scorpion Venom and both usually stay in my bow case. I carry one of those small motel bars of soap. Yeah, I attend some clubs that have the older McKenzies and the soap comes in handy.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Yea..
Soap works, I was using Dove.
The only thing is that I need to re rub down the shaft after every shot during a 3-D tournament and that's a pain.
As soon as our next 3-D Tourney happens I'll use two arrows for the whole event and post here.

I never had an issue shooting 240fps but now that I'm shooting at the speed limit it's a pain to pull.

I'll report..

Bill


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Yea..

Soap works, I was using Dove.
The only thing with bar soap is that I need to re rub down the shaft after every shot during a 3-D tournament and that's a pain. Arrow slick makes it much easier to pull then soap too.



As soon as our next 3-D Tourney happens (Dec. 10th Charity Christmas Event) I'll coat two arrows and use them for the whole event then post my observations here.

I never had an issue shooting 250fps but now that I'm shooting at the speed limit it's a pain to pull from any target.

That "personal lubricant" stuff is pure junk. IMHO

I'll report..

Bill


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Bill thanks for buying so dont me arrow slick and doing an honest review. We are also offering a new bottle with a sponge top so you waste any of the product. Pm me if you would to try some and I Can hook you up.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the review, I might have to check out the arrow slick as a couple of the clubs I shoot at still have the older McKenzies. I've shot with a guy on these hard, old targets that was shooting in the 330 fps range with Lightspeeds and know just how hard it is to pull arrows in that kind of situation.

I do have to defend the Scorpion Venom lube though. Because of how slick it is, there's a learning curve with the stuff. You can't put it on as heavy or as often as a product like Woody's or two things will happen, it will get all over and it will make the arrow penetrate farther into the target (both things actually make pulling harder). The key is to just hold the tip right behind the point and rotate the arrow on the tip so you have about 1" of lube on it right behind the point. On real bad targets you have to repeat about every 5 targets but it will start lasting longer as the arrow the lube shot into it more.


----------



## Lab Trainer (Nov 23, 2012)

Is this the product you tested??
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/coffey-arrow-slick-arrow-lubricant.html

Also did it affect the speed or weight of the arrow? do the other lubes (different manufacturers) affect the speed or weight of the arrows??


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I think they all work pretty well...at first, it's after a few shot's that you have the problems. I'd like to see home many repetitive shots you can make before the arrows start to stick again. I think we need a full test of all the products out there.......???


----------



## Lab Trainer (Nov 23, 2012)

Also if you have a shooting machine I would love to see if the lube affects the arrow flight (compare coated and uncoated same arrow probably at indoor range).


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

That's it Lab.
I don't know where 17 bucks is too much money. 

By the way....this old Buck target of mine is unusable with anything else. 
Using Venom I had to coat it about 5" up and then it created such a mess I got the stuff all over my hands. Then the puller and my hands were so slippery I couldn't hold on.

If I can get ten shots at this old bedded Buck, I should be able to get a complete tournament out of one coating.

I'll report after the next tournament.

If you have access to a machine, do a test.
I bet the cost of a bottle this stuff will blow your mind. It did ours!!!


Bill

P.S. I am NOT a salesman or distributor for Arrow Slick. I just felt it my duty to inform you all about this awesome product because so many of you have been such a help to me.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

it adds zero weight. The nano coating is millionth of a millimeter and much thinner than a human hair. so weight and arrow flight is not affected. Its also only penetrates only an 1 inch further with our product.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

text me and I will send you a pic of the new applicator bottle. 7245628436


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

20 dollars tyd xmas special. This will come with the new applicator bottle. The applicator bottle will prevent any wasting of arrow slick.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking for a field tester. My be a member of a large indoor league and willing to show arrow slick off. Pm me


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Indoor league? 3D? What with more and more Rineharts and XT core McKenzies I don't think you'd see all that much attention given to arrow pulling.

I do know some arrows seems to stick in targets worse than others and, yes, blazing speed bows can burn into 3D targets and bales.

Where does the speed or energy begin to give target pulling fits? I mean, worst offending thing after pulling arrows from hard targets is cleaning off the burned on foam and grasses (Pacific bales).

My rigs are churning 281 and 285 fps and really no problem unless I run into a club that still has the older McKenzies.

And realize on the national circuit, unless you're in the start up divisions, the average distance is around 33 to 35 yards. So a lot of energy is shed before the target is hit. I shoot Senior in ASA and I've seen the average distance bordering on 30 yards even at state level, maybe 1 or 2 targets in the 20 to 25 yard range. 

Okay, not knocking the product...just saying.....


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

arrow slick special for the next 3 days 14 dollars tyd.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

My results. Generally similar for the first shot or two, then it did not seem to make much of a difference. This was on a variety of targets at a 3d shoot. It is a lot easier to use my AAE tube every time. Your results may differ. I did follow all the instructions, just not that impressed.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Arrow Slick" arrow lube field test"Edit Post.*

I read over threetoe's remarks. Okay, he noted lubing far up the shaft with one product to get the best of pulling the arrow from the target and things got all messy. Instructions are nice; With Kelly's and Scorpion Venom, using the built in applicator, just lube evenly around the shaft just behind the field point. Any more than the width of the applicator and you're just wasting the lube. Arrow Slick's applicator is said to much the same so I think the same instructions should apply. Using this method the lube should last one long time... Figure 2+ years and price is really nothing.

For those who get foam and grass burned onto the arrow shaft, I use those copper wire pot scrubbers. Probably a pain to carry even thought super light, but at the shop I have them laying on every table. And no fear here, I've used the stainless steel wire pot scrubbers and have never damaged a arrow.

Idea! Be real nice if some one were to make these wire pot scrubbers about 2" square and maybe 1/4" thick.... Hang right on the quiver with string.


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

KineticX said:


> arrow slick special for the next 3 days 14 dollars tyd.


Do you take Pay-Pal? I want to try a bottle of Arrow Slick. email at [email protected]

I hope to buy myself a Christmas Present that makes pulling arrows much less of a chore.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

yes i so take paypal [email protected]


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

with arrow slick the hay or faom will not be burned onto the shaft so a copper wire brush will not be needed.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

I use tire wet by black magic.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

KineticX said:


> with arrow slick the hay or faom will not be burned onto the shaft so a copper wire brush will not be needed.


presumably the arrow slick will need to be put on the shaft for the complete length that the arrow embeds into the target. Otherwise, you only have the "slick" part on a little of the shaft and the balance will stick to the target. Forgive me if I am wrong, but I think this is where the arrow slick is different than other shaft lubes.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

AZBowhunt said:


> presumably the arrow slick will need to be put on the shaft for the complete length that the arrow embeds into the target. Otherwise, you only have the "slick" part on a little of the shaft and the balance will stick to the target. Forgive me if I am wrong, but I think this is where the arrow slick is different than other shaft lubes.


No, arrow lubes with applicators or those you stick a in tube only cover 1 to 2" and work quite well. Even application of soap needs 2" or so and only gets applied longer because of the length of strokes people make. What Arrow Slick is supposed to do is reduce arrow pull and work for a goodly length of time.

I will agree the lubes can make things slick that don't need to be slick. Kelly's and Scorpion Venmon work, but I've used those tiny bars of motel soap because they work, take up little space and doesn't get other things messy or slick. Sort of disliked the dipper tubes and bottles, something more to carry and still have handy. 

I have order Arrow Slick for those using the indoor range. Some of those with over 300 fps arrows do have trouble pulling arrows. Pacific bales are so tough that we don't allow crossbows as it takes 2 men and a boy to pull the arrow.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

every one who ordered arrow slick has been sent out. 2 coating for best results. clean arrow well the coat arrow 8 inches of the arrow wait 20 minutes and wipe off haze then apply 2nd coat and let it full cure over night and we have been getting 50 to 250 shots per application.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Apply arrow slick as far up as the arrow will penetrate the target. I apply it 8 inches to all my arrows. heat from a blow dryer helps the binder cure and makes it harder.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

dont use arrows that ever had woody's arrow lube on them. the Hexane with react and make it harder to pull


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

looking for the name of the archery places that have indoor leagues the ATers belong too. name and address. I will send a free bottle for your place to try before you buy


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

KineticX said:


> with arrow slick the hay or faom will not be burned onto the shaft so a copper wire brush will not be needed.


Sorry, but my results do not back up this claim.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Got my Arrow Slick in the other day and spoke with Clint regarding instructions. Apply first coat for first 8 inches of arrow shaft and let dry for 15 minutes, use hair dryer for a little quicker results (here, the slick hazes over so to see where you might have missed). After drying period apply second coat and let dry for 12 hours for best results and buff.

So I used the arrows I use for practice on a consistent basis. They are a bit worn, but fly good and if I mess up and bust or lose one it's no big deal. Besides, skeptical me; Trust in God, have doubt in all others.
Bow used; Pearson MarXman. Velocity of 285 fps.
Arrows used; Older Harvest Time HT3.
Shot fired; about 30 for each.
Residue; non-existent. See picture.
Media used; Pacific bales and layered foam block.
Distances; 10 yards, 20 yards and 30 yards.
Pulling qualities; A bit tough on some, but broke loose arrows came free fast and smooth.

I would note this about arrow lubes and Arrow Slick; If you're not pulling target material out with the arrows you're as least saving some target wear.

Clint didn't tell me to apply Arrow Slick to the points  The only residue that came for 90 some total shots.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

sorry sonny i forgot to tell you to put of the tip also.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

AZBowhunt said:


> Sorry, but my results do not back up this claim.


I've seen arrows that are the absolute pits for getting target media burned on to them. I believe it's the finish or whatever they are treated with. Here, perhaps a second coating appication may give better results.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

One thing I forgot. I noted my arrows were worn, but didn't note that the outer coating was being worn away, leaving the cross weave carbon exposed. Now, that's a lot of roughness that should have had target media plastered to and didn't. Note the shine and non-shine. The glue-in points are glass smooth and two clearly show where target media adhered to.


----------

